# hamburger patty trick



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i tried a new method for making homemade patties that worked great. put down a large piece of plastic wrap. add a ball of hamburger meat and then cover with another large piece of plastice. roll to desired thickness with a rolling pin. made good, thin patties w/o smashing the meat together to much - which makes for a darn good burger...


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Wax paper top and bottom, meat ball in between and press with a skillet. Works a lot better than those burger presses because the patty will easily peel off the sheet.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I learned this is how not to do it. I used to put a ball of meat between plastic wrap on a cutting board and press it down with an upside down corning ware dinner plate with my hands on the sides. It was really fast - and I did it this way for several years - until the plate shattered into a zillion pieces. It took me a few seconds to recover from the shock and inspect my hands. To my amazement, no cuts at all. But I don't do it that way anymore.

The skillet idea sounds a lot smarter........


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

I still pat mine in my grubby front foots.


----------



## polecat ridge (Feb 25, 2010)

Get the ol' lady to make'em, they owned a restaurant for years that hand made about 200 patties a day. Poke a hole in the middle and they won't shrink on the grill.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

jdot7749 said:


> I still pat mine in my grubby front foots.


Haha...ME TOO. 
:cheers:


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

ditto on the thumb press in the middle so they don't plump up uneven.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

One of my nieces got me one of these for Christmas. Perfect 6 oz., 4.6" wide burgers every time. Line the mold with glad wrap and you can form up a stack of them in just a few minutes. Even will put the "thumb print" in the middle. Best, easiest and cheapest trick I've seen for burgers.

http://www.amazon.com/Progressive-I...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1268620229&sr=1-1


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

search feature works good even from 3 years ago just ordered one of those *notthatdeep ,thanks*


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

I am hooked on the "smash" method. I throw them in the pan in a ball and sear the heck out them, then flatten it out before I flip it. Try it...


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for sharing I'm going to try this method out.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

bassguitarman said:


> I learned this is how not to do it. I used to put a ball of meat between plastic wrap on a cutting board and press it down with an upside down corning ware dinner plate with my hands on the sides. It was really fast - and I did it this way for several years - until the plate shattered into a zillion pieces. It took me a few seconds to recover from the shock and inspect my hands. To my amazement, no cuts at all. But I don't do it that way anymore.
> 
> The skillet idea sounds a lot smarter........


Thats the way I do it, never had a plate shatter on me though. Think I'll go the skillet method now! thanks!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

bassguitarman said:


> I learned this is how not to do it. I used to put a ball of meat between plastic wrap on a cutting board and press it down with an upside down corning ware dinner plate with my hands on the sides. It was really fast - and I did it this way for several years - until the plate shattered into a zillion pieces. It took me a few seconds to recover from the shock and inspect my hands. To my amazement, no cuts at all. But I don't do it that way anymore.
> 
> .


That's how I do it. I might try the rolling pin method.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

fishbowl365 said:


> ditto on the thumb press in the middle so they don't plump up uneven.


Will try the next time I grill some burgers. Never heard of that method. Thanks!


----------

